# Roadmaster Whizzer Fender more info...



## 39zep (May 5, 2012)

Still looking for info on a Roadmaster Whizzer Frame and fenders. I have attached photos of pages from a whizzer service manual. If you PM your e-mail address I can forward scans of the docs. The one is dated March of 1948. I question has been that I have not seen any other factory original whizzer fenders around. Just wanted to see if others were out there and just how rare are they. Any info provided would be great.
Jeff G


----------



## Tonyj (May 30, 2012)

Jeff That indent on the front of the fender is so that a Jack&heintz/Marmon clutch will fit.  (seat post-fender are to close on a roadmaster)


----------

